# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Шпаклёвка

## Зам. ком. эскадрильи

Приветствую всех, у меня однокомпонентная Тамия, подскажите как её правильно накладывать, сколько не пробовал не получается.

----------


## An-Z

А в чём проблема? Я зубоврачебным шпательком наношу сколько и куда необходимо. У вас такая
После высыхания легко шкуриться или банально стирается ватной палочкой смоченной в тамиевском же растворителе

----------


## valerijj598

А я до сих пор,по старинке пользуюсь в том числе и самопальной шпатлевкой(клей+пластик),пр  ичем от качества последнего компонента оочень многое зависит 
 Преимущества 
 1.Принимает свойства пластика 
 2.В отличии от двухкомпонентки Tamiya,разьедает 
 пластик,что в конечном итоге весьма полезно 
 3.После полного отвердевания(примерно пара недель) по ней отлично режется расшивка,что именно для меня самое главное 
 Недостатки 
 1.Дает усадку(правда не всегда) после шлифовки иногда приходится повторять процесс 
 2.Время ожидания до первичной обработки(когда можно шлифовать) около суток 
 3.Недолгий срок хранения-около месяца,потом надо либо добавлять клей,либо бодяжить по новой 
 К слову хочу сказать,что двухкомпанентной Tamiya я тоже пользуюсь,но для решения локальных проблемм,чаще для шпатлевки выбоин,царапин,мелких щелей,короче в тех местах,где не буду работать скрайбером,она имеет свойство откалываться от пластика при контакте с режущими предметами,кстати на мой взгляд ее единственный недостаток

----------

